# Current job: Foyer



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

On the current job we're getting close to finish and this weekend we work on the main entrance
I've taken this pics 6am this morning 
I will keep you up to date


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this is the way we build the ceiling


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this it was the easy part :yes:

the hard part just begins :furious:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Gunna look great finsihed with lights.

Is that DWC bracing it the studs? Why not use sheetrock grid?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

those are not studs it's rondo system 

http://www.rondo.com.au/products/ceilings

armstrong drywall grid is too expensive - $20+ per sqm :furious: - so we use it just for bulkheads


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

keke said:


> those are not studs it's rondo system
> 
> http://www.rondo.com.au/products/ceilings
> 
> armstrong drywall grid is too expensive - $20+ per sqm :furious: - so we use it just for bulkheads


Ahh, ive never seen that product out this way. How is it to install? Shame about the prices for drywall grid out there.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> those are not studs it's rondo system
> 
> http://www.rondo.com.au/products/ceilings
> 
> armstrong drywall grid is too expensive - $20+ per sqm :furious: - so we use it just for bulkheads


Do you not have USG products?

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...ywall-suspension-system-catalog-en-AC3152.pdf


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

we have it but is not a big difference between USG and armstrong on price and for this reason we don't use it too much - just for bulkheads


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this morning we've started another stage in the foyer....... the lights
believe it or not, it's our job to put them up :furious: ......14 of them


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Im on a similar job, just bigger. Its a GAP clothing store. All usg grid. Rocking it now. Hating every bit of it.

Pics are linked due to me being unable to resize from phone.
Pre rock
http://puu.sh/akWWJ/aefd642b1f.jpg
Rocking
http://puu.sh/aqqUx/22d7ec4da3.jpg

All 12' . No fun

Got me and two guys, and another trio on it. Day two of rocking, hopefully pulling 10 hour days pays off and we finish it out today. Roughly 3500 sq ft. Ill take a pic at end of day. The tapers are on our heels, little fat guy on short stilts running a zook, ill try to get a pic of him because he looks funny as hell.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> The tapers are on our heels, little fat guy on short stilts running a zook, ill try to get a pic of him because he looks funny as hell.


What to hell Is 2Buck doing In Texas???:blink:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> What to hell Is 2Buck doing In Texas???:blink:


He was awfully brown for a canuck!

Also I didnt get ALL the rock whooped. About 15 sheets left. Had to make an appearence elsewhere.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

definitely I hate these lights but at least they're up


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:blink: now You gotta finish around that chit??? 


Have Fun!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Hanging the lights was a pain imagine the fun I'll have finishing 
but well I've done it before and I will do it again

PS I hope the architect doesn't make any more changes


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> definitely I hate these lights but at least they're up


That's more like the type of lights I had 2 do! (But a lot smaller)They were on ceilings and along the walls and up stairwells!The wall lights I had 2 blend the bottom of the lights into the wall as they tapered into the wall!(If u know what I mean)
Yea tape them all up!:blink: Pain in the ass I would say.:furious:
Fiba fuse was my best friend doing them!:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

after 2 night shifts it's ready for sanding


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OH!!!!! I see ! 

That's kool as hell! Looks sweet keke. But I sure hope that never catches on around here. Around these parts that would be a whole lot of something for nothing!!


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

keke said:


> after 2 night shifts it's ready for sanding


Nice work! I bet they were a pain to finish but it looks great. Our project is done too, IF the change orders have stopped.

http://puu.sh/aAOxW/393f85add3.jpg

Ill take a pic when the finishers and painters are done.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

nodnarb said:


> I bet they were a pain to finish but it looks great. Our project is done too,


yes it was a pain but is not gone.......we start the walls now


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> OH!!!!! I see !
> 
> That's kool as hell! Looks sweet keke. But I sure hope that never catches on around here. Around these parts that would be a whole lot of something for nothing!!


thanks Moore 
you are right,it was a lot of work.....it took us 7 days for 10 ceiling boards- beginning till finish....but we're happy when we get the $$$$


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

No crazy lights like your project Keke but it still looks good. I like how all the little light coves came out. Especially with the metallic looking paint. Painters still got some touch ups but this is the gist of it. Ended up going back to do a lot of the fixtures, the company who bid the fixtures dropped the ball bigtime some and two others spent sat and today there on time and materials.

http://puu.sh/aDokB/aaed5fceb3.jpg


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

it's look good nodnarb my job is close to the end too
2 more night shifts and it's all done


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

My project is finished.... Took this last pic before I left....such a shame sparky didn't finish and the lights are not on


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

But for a better idea ....it will look like this


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

This is what I do for living..... And I think there are a lot of you out there that share my passion..... Why not post your project from beginning til end 
Your turn .... Can't wait


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> This is what I do for living..... And I think there are a lot of you out there that share my passion..... Why not post your project from beginning til end
> Your turn .... Can't wait


But then you'd see what a hack I really am!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

very impressive work keke.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks good. The soffits that run around the perimeter where prefab? What materials? Looks like wood.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Mudbronco said:


> Looks good. The soffits that run around the perimeter where prefab? What materials? Looks like wood.


yes they're prefab - copper prefab


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this is how the finished foyer looks


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice work, Keke.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done Keke, that sure was a lot of work for a foyer.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep Gaz, lot of work and but biggest problem was the time- because people used the foyer all the time, we had to work night shifts and weekends


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That does look great, Well done keke


----------



## mikey (Jun 19, 2014)

Great job Keke!! Looking great.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

What commercial company do you work for keke?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I work for different people but 90% of my work it's commercial and 
I do domestic just for friends


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

The reason i asked melbourne is hard to get into union sites the companys never are advertising they are hiring you only get a job if you know some one its hard to find


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Another foyer on the roll... nothing fancy....just the biggest access panel I've put up


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

That's huge what size is that 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

1.8 x 1.5 m and it's used for access to the lift hard


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

this is the 3rd lobby in the same building......don't need anymore the papers I can do it blindfolded


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

ready to go :thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

4 1/2 days work for 3 people ...build, hang and install 13 access panels


----------

